# Տեղեկատվական Տեխնոլոգիաներ (ՏՏ) > Հեռահաղորդակցություն > Համակարգչային ցանցեր >  Cisco ios

## Shah

Բարև ձեզ, ժողովուրդ ջան, ես սկսել եմ ուսումնասիրել Cisco-ի  ios-ը և ցանցային ինժեներիան, շատ կուզենայի որպեսզի այս թեմայում քննարկենք cisco սարքերի միջոցով ստեղծված ցանցերը և առանձնապես BGP պրոտոկոլ: Հատկապես ինձ հետաքրքրում է AS-ների կառուցվածքը և դրան մեջև փոխանցվող պրոտոկոլները:

----------

Ապե Ջան (21.07.2010)

----------


## Shah

cisco.jpg 
հարցս ուղղում եմ cisco-ագետներին. հնարավո՞ր է արդյոք միայն cisco-ի վրայից ապահովել սերվեռի պորտերի հասանելիությունը (ասենք, մեզ մետք է միայն 22-րդ պորտը SSH-ի համար և  21-րդը` տվյալների փոխանակման պրոտոկոլի համար) առանց սերվեռի վրայի firewall-ի:

----------

Varzor (28.06.2011), Ապե Ջան (21.07.2010)

----------


## Shah

Border Gateway Protocol (BGP), նկարագրված է RFC 1771, նախատեսված է ավտոնոմ համակարգերի միջև մարշրուտիզացիայի համար:  
 Ավտոնոմ համակարգը [AS] – դա մարշրուտիզատորների մի խումբ է, որը ղեկավարվում է մեկ ադմինիստրատորի կողմից, կամ որտեղ օգտագործվում է մարշրուտիզացիայի մի ստրատեգիա: BGP -ն հաճախ օգտագործվում է ISP-ների մեջ և միջև (Inetrnet Service Providers). 



Ռոուտեռները (մարշրուտիզատորները), որոնք պատկանում են նույն ավտոնոմ համակարգին և փոխանցում են միմյանց BGP պրոտոկոլներ-ներ աշխատում են IBGP պրոտոկոլով, այսինքն Internal BGP, իսկ տարբեր համակարգերում գտնվող ռոուտերները EBGP-ով External BGP: Կարգավորող հրամանները IBGP-ի և EBGP-ի համար նույնն են, բացառությամբ neighbor ebgp-multihop հրամանի: Մինչ ներքին մարշրուտների փոխանակմանը BPG-ն պետք է համոզված լինի, որ նրանք հասանելի են սեփական AS-ի մեջ: BGP օգտագործում է  TCP-ն որպես փոխանակման պրոտոկոլ պորտ 179-ով: Ցանկացած երկու ռոուտեռներ որոնց միջև հաստատված է TCP միացություն մարշրուտների մասին ինֆորմացիայի փոխանակման համար կոչվում են "peers" կամ "neighbors":


s4574.jpg

          Վերը բերված նկարի մեջ ռոուտեռներ A-ն և B-ն հանդիսանում են BGP peers, նույնը ինչ որ B և C, C և D. Նշեմ, որ ինչպես երևում է նկարում ավտոնոմ համակարգի ներսում (AS) peers-ներ հանդիսացող ռոուտեռները պարտադիր չե, որ անմիջականորեն միացված լինեն իրար, նրանք կարող են "3"-րդ կողմի միջով միացված լինեն:

----------

Cracker (23.03.2011), keyboard (13.09.2010), Varzor (28.06.2011), Ապե Ջան (21.07.2010)

----------


## Shah

BGP peers-ը սկսում են BGP իրենց թույլատրելի մարշրուտիզացիաների փոխանակում իրար միջև: Հետո  նրանք իրար միջև ուղարկում են միայն incremental updates. Բացի դրանից, BGP peers փոխանակում են keepalive messages (որպեսզի համոզվեն, որ կապը չի ընդատվել իրար միջև), և notification messages (սխալների մասին հաղորդագրություններ և այլ ծառայողական ինֆորմացիա).  


 Վերը նշված ռոուտեռների համար օգտագործվում են հետևյալ կարգավորուման հրամանները:  


_Ռոուտեռ A-ի համար_ _
router bgp 100_ _
neighbor 129.213.1.1 remote-as 200_ _
Ռոուտեռ B-ի համար_ _
router bgp 200_ _
neighbor 219.213.1.2 remote-as 100__
neighbor 175.220.1.2 remote-as 200_ _
Ռոուտեռ C-ի համար_ _
router bgp 200_ _
neighbor 175.220.212.1 remote-as 200_ _
neighbor 192.208.10.1 remote-as 300_ _
Ռոուտեռ D-ի համար_ _
router bgp 300_ _
neighbor 192.208.10.2 remote-as 200_ 

 Ինչպես երևում է օրինակից, router bgp {AS համարը} հրամանով տրվում է AS-ի համարը տվյալ ռոուտեռին և դրանով միացվում է BGP-ի փոխանակումը AS-ների միջև:

շնորհակալություն. http://www.opennet.ru/
թարգմ. afr

շարունակելի

----------

Cracker (23.03.2011), keyboard (13.09.2010), Varzor (28.06.2011), Ապե Ջան (21.07.2010)

----------


## Shah

Կոնֆիգուրացիոն *neighbor [ip address] remote-as [AS]* հրամանը ավելացվնում է BGP մարշրուտիզացիայի աղյուսակում, որտեղ նշված է peer ռոուտեռի ip-ին և AS-ն որին այն պատկանում է: Այն ռոուտեռները, որոնք օգտագործում են EBGP նրանց հարևանները (peers) սովորաբար միացված են անմիջականորեն:

----------

keyboard (13.09.2010), Varzor (28.06.2011), Ապե Ջան (21.07.2010)

----------


## Shah

Որոշ նշումներ նկարում պատկերված ցանցի մասին


 
Ռոուտեռներ     A-ն և B-ն մարշրուտիզացիայի ինֆորմացիան     փոխանակում են EBGP-ով, իսկ ռոուտեռներ B-ն     և C-ն` IBGP-ով: Նշենք որ, EBGP հարևանները     (peers) միացված են անմիջականորեն, իսկ IBGP     peer-երը` ոչ, բայց քանի որ կապված են իրար     BGP-ով այն տույլ է տալիս հասանելի լինեն     մեկը մյուսի համար և փոխանակել ինֆորմացիա:Բոլոր     BGP ինֆորմացիա փոխանակող ռոուտեռները     պետք է ունենան "peers relation" իրար միջև,     այսինքն պետք է տրամաբանական կապ ունենան     միմյանց հետ:AS     200 հանդիսանում է "տրանզիտ" AS 100-ի և     AS 300-ի համար, այսինքն AS 200-ում պակետները     իրանց վերջնակետին չեն հասնում, այլ     միայն "օգտագործում" են այդ AS-ը     տրանզիտով անցնելու համար:


 Ստուգելու համար արդյո՞ք աշխատում են (հասանելի են) BGP (peers) հարևանները, կարելի է օգտագործել  _show ip bgp neighbors_ հրամանը:


 Ռոուտեռ A-ի համար կստանանք.   
 RouterA# show ip bgp neighbors _
BGP neighbor is 129.213.1.1, remote AS 200, external link_
_BGP version 4, remote router ID 175.220.212.1__
BGP state = established, table version = 3, up for 0:10:59__
Last read 0:00:29, hold time is 180, keepalive interval is 60 seconds__
Minimum time between advertisement runs is 30 seconds__
Received 2828 messages, 0 notifications, 0 in queue_
_Sent 2826 messages, 0 notifications, 0 in queue__
Connections established 11; dropped 10__ state_- ը ցույց է տալիս, արդյո՞ք  հասանելի է peer-ը տվյալ ռոուտեռից. established(հաստատված) նշանակում է որ այն հասանելի է, այլ դեպքերում այն անհասանելի է: _ Remote router ID_ -ը ցույց է տալիս հարևան-ի հիմնական կամ loopback ինտեռֆեյսի IP-ն _table_ _ version number_ – ամեն անգամ, երբ մարշրուտիզացիայի ցանկում ավելացվում է նոր ինֆորմացիա այս թիվը մեծանում է 1-ով: 

Կարևոր է. ամեն անգամ փոփոխություններ անելուց հետո անհրաժեշտ է կատարել հետևյալ հրամանը. clear ip bgp [ip address], որպեսզի միացումը վերսկսվի և փոփոխությունները ուժի մեջ լինեն:

----------

keyboard (13.09.2010), Varzor (28.06.2011), Ապե Ջան (22.07.2010)

----------


## Shah

Շատ ժամանակ երբ աշխատում ես հեռակա մեքենայի հետ ու ping հարցումները անպատասխան են լինում որոշ ուղղություններով և հարկ ա լինում ստուգել արդյո՞ք միացված ա այս կամ այն լինքը ֆիզիկապես ապա պետք է օգտագործել _show arp_ հրամանը: Օր.`
main_d#show arp
Protocol  Address          Age (min)  Hardware Addr   Type   Interface
Internet  10.10.10.2                 29   000b.fd7d.2f80  ARPA   FastEthernet0/0
Internet  10.10.10.3                   -   001a.6ce3.5f22  ARPA   FastEthernet0/0
Internet  10.10.10.5                 56   000d.6595.5d80  ARPA   FastEthernet0/0
Internet  **.**.**.***              -   001a.6ce3.5f23  ARPA   FastEthernet0/1
Internet  **.**.**.***          231   0011.43d6.e8c7  ARPA   FastEthernet0/1

Age (min) հեռավորությունն ա, գծիկներովը նշանակում ա որ դա հենց իրա MAC հասցեն ա:

ARP -ի մասին վիքիում

----------

keyboard (13.09.2010), Varzor (28.06.2011), Ապե Ջան (30.08.2010)

----------


## Shah

GNS3
Կարող եք ծրագիրը քաշել ձեր Cisco ային փորձերի համար  :Wink:  Հարցերի դեպքում կօգնեմ:

----------

keyboard (13.09.2010), Varzor (28.06.2011), Ապե Ջան (31.08.2010)

----------


## AMzone

ես  Cisco Packet Tracer   եմ օգտագործում.

----------


## Shah

Երբ աշխատում ենք BGP-ի հետ հաճախ հարկ է լինում որոշ սահմանափակումներ դնել անոնսների վրա, ինչպես մուտքային այնպես էլ դուրս եկող տրաֆիկների համար: Դրա համար կօգտվենք պրեֆիքսների ցանկ հասկացողությունից, որը հեշտ և հասկանալի կարելի է ղեկավարել մեր IP-ների անոնսները:
 prefix-list-ը գործում է ըստ կանոնի հերթական համարի մեծության փոքրից դեպի մեծ, այսինքն առաջին հերթին ստուգվում է ամենափոքր նիշով կանոնը հետո ըստ հերթական համարի հաջորդ մեծությամբ կանոնը:  
 prefix-list-ը ունի հետևյալ սինտաքսիսը`
 ip prefix-list պրեֆիքսի_անունը seq կանոնի_համարը permit
 Ցանցը ունի հետևյալ տեսքը`
 y.y.y.y/zz
 որտեղ zz-ն դա ցանցի մասկն է:


 Օրինակ եթե մենք պրովայդերից ցանկանում ենք ստանալ միայն 0.0.0.0/0(default route) և ոչ այլ ուրիշ մարշրուտ, ապա պետք է գրենք`
 ip prefix-list պրովայդեր-in seq 5 permit 0.0.0.0/0


 հետո այդ կանոնը պիտի կիրառենք BGP-ում


 neighbor y.y.y.y prefix-list պրովայդեր-in in


 որտեղ նշվում ա, որ y.y.y.y “հարևանից” ներս թողնել պրովայդեր-in կանոնի մեջ նշվածը, նշեմ որ վերջի in-ը նշանակում ա հենց ներս թողնել:


 նմանատիպ օրինակ, երբ մենք ցանկանում ենք ստանալ միայն որոշ ցանցերի անոնսներ`
 ip prefix-list պրովայդեր-in seq 5 permit 192.168.0.0/16 
ip prefix-list պրովայդեր-in seq 10 permit 172.16.10.0/25 
ip prefix-list պրովայդեր-in seq 15 deny 0.0.0.0/0 le 32  


 և կիրառում ենք BGP հարևանին:


 neighbor y.y.y.y prefix-list պրովայդեր-in in


 Եւ վերջին օրինակը երբ մենք թույլ ենք տալիս պրեֆիքսների որոշ դիապազոններ իսկ մյուս մասը արգելում ենք:


 ip prefix-list պրեֆիքսի_անուն seq 5 deny x.x.x.x/20 ge 21 le 22  


 այսպիսով պրեֆիքս 20-ի մեջ մենք արգելում ենք պրեֆիքս /21-ը և /22-ը


 Շնորհակալություն:

----------

keyboard (13.09.2010), Varzor (28.06.2011), Ապե Ջան (25.03.2011)

----------


## Shah

Հիմա ստեղծենք prefix-list դուրս թողարկող (մեր) IP-ների համար 1.1.0.0/20
 ip prefix-list our-prefixes seq 10 permit 1.1.1.0/24
 և BGP ռոութերի մեջ մեր հարևանին(10.10.10.1) թողարկենք our-prefixes կանոնի մեջի IP բլոկը:


 neighbor 10.10.10.1 prefix-list our-prefixes out


Այս ամենը արվում է նրա համար, որպեսզի մեր ռոութերը չթողարկի իրեն հայտնի բոլոր ռոութները (ինչի ամբողջ ինտերնետին հայտարարել ներքին IP-ները):

----------


## Shah

Vlan-ի մասին արդեն գիտենք, էստեղ ուզում եմ գրեմ Vlan-ների կազմակերպման/կարգավորման մասին Cisco-ում IEEE 802.1Q ստանդարտի միջոցով: 
Ըստ նկարի, ունենք 3 հատ Vlan, մեզ հարկավոր է Cisco ռոութերի մեջ կարգավորել 1.1.1.0/24, 2.2.2.0/24 և 3.3.3.0/24 ցանցերը: Նախ և առաջ ամեն ցանցի համար առանձնացնում ենք subinterface. 

Կցորդ 49693



```
 
  Router #conf term
  Router(config)#interface FastEthernet1.2
  Router (config-if) # description Vlan_2
  Router (config-if) # encapsulation dot1Q 2
  Router (config-if) # ip address  1.1.1.1 255.255.255.0
  Router (config-if) # exit
  Router(config)#interface FastEthernet1.3
  Router (config-if) # description Vlan_3
  Router (config-if) # encapsulation dot1Q 3
  Router (config-if) # ip address  2.2.2.1 255.255.255.0
  Router (config-if) # exit
  Router(config)#interface FastEthernet1.4
  Router (config-if) # description Vlan_4
  Router (config-if) # encapsulation dot1Q 4
  Router (config-if) # ip address  3.3.3.1 255.255.255.0
  Router (config-if) # exit
  Router #
```

 Ստեղծում ենք Vlan-ները



```
  Router # vlan database
  Router(vlan)# vlan 2
  VLAN 2 added:
      Name: VLAN0002
  Router(vlan)# vlan 3
  VLAN 3 added:
      Name: VLAN0003
  Router(vlan)# vlan 4
  VLAN 4 added:
      Name: VLAN0004
  Router (vlan)#exit
  APPLY completed.
  Exiting....
```

 Հիմա մեզ մնաց ամեն Vlan-ին մի-մի պորտ հատկացնենք: Փնտրում ենք ազատ պորտեր show run-ով և ավելացնում ենք.


```
  Router #conf term
  Router(config)# interface FastEthernet3
  Router (config-if) #  description Vlan_2
  Router (config-if) # switchport access vlan 2
  Router (config-if) # exit
  Router(config)# interface FastEthernet4
  Router (config-if) #  description Vlan_3
  Router (config-if) # switchport access vlan 3
  Router (config-if) # exit
  Router(config)# interface FastEthernet5
  Router (config-if) #  description Vlan_4
  Router (config-if) # switchport access vlan 4
  Router (config-if) # exit
```

 Ստուգելու համար.


```
  Router # show vlans
  Virtual LAN ID:  1 (IEEE 802.1Q Encapsulation)
   
     vLAN Trunk Interface:   FastEthernet1
   
   This is configured as native Vlan for the following interface(s) :
  FastEthernet1
   
     Protocols Configured:   Address:              Received:        Transmitted:
          Other                                           0                 268
   
     0 packets, 0 bytes input
     268 packets, 4858 bytes output
   
  Virtual LAN ID:  2 (IEEE 802.1Q Encapsulation)
   
     vLAN Trunk Interface:   FastEthernet1.2
   
     Protocols Configured:   Address:              Received:        Transmitted:
             IP              1.1.1.1                      0                   0
          Other                                           0                   21
   
     0 packets, 0 bytes input
     25 packets, 324 bytes output
  Virtual LAN ID:  3 (IEEE 802.1Q Encapsulation)
   
     vLAN Trunk Interface:   FastEthernet1.3
   
     Protocols Configured:   Address:              Received:        Transmitted:
             IP              2.2.2.1                      0                   0
          Other                                           0                   10
   
     0 packets, 0 bytes input
     5 packets, 554 bytes output
  Virtual LAN ID:  4 (IEEE 802.1Q Encapsulation)
   
     vLAN Trunk Interface:   FastEthernet1.4
   
     Protocols Configured:   Address:              Received:        Transmitted:
             IP              3.3.3.1                      0                   0
          Other                                           0                   19
   
     0 packets, 0 bytes input
     11 packets, 1275 bytes output
```

 Իրականացված է Cisco 1811(Version 12.3)-ի միջոցով:

----------

Varzor (28.06.2011), Ապե Ջան (25.03.2011)

----------


## Shah

Cisco-ների վրա հնարավորություն կա տեսնել ամեն ինտերֆեյսների ստատիստիկան, ասենք ընդունած և ուղարկած պակետների քանակը, սխալները, ինչ IP է օգտագործում և այլն, դա կատարվում է հետևյալ կերպ


```
web#show interface FastEthernet0/6
FastEthernet0/6 is up, line protocol is up
  Hardware is Fast Ethernet, address is 000a.8a69.b846 (bia 000a.8a69.b846)
  Description: Link to SoftCity
  MTU 1500 bytes, BW 100000 Kbit, DLY 1000 usec,
     reliability 255/255, txload 1/255, rxload 1/255
  Encapsulation ARPA, loopback not set
  Keepalive set (10 sec)
  Full-duplex, 100Mb/s
  input flow-control is off, output flow-control is off
  ARP type: ARPA, ARP Timeout 04:00:00
  Last input never, output 00:00:00, output hang never
  Last clearing of "show interface" counters 00:03:34
  Input queue: 0/75/0/0 (size/max/drops/flushes); Total output drops: 0
  Queueing strategy: fifo
  Output queue :0/40 (size/max)
  5 minute input rate 73000 bits/sec, 46 packets/sec
  5 minute output rate 584000 bits/sec, 94 packets/sec
     11350 packets input, 1972446 bytes, 0 no buffer
     Received 0 broadcasts, 0 runts, 0 giants, 0 throttles
     0 input errors, 0 CRC, 0 frame, 0 overrun, 0 ignored
     0 watchdog, 0 multicast, 0 pause input
     0 input packets with dribble condition detected
     21257 packets output, 16358829 bytes, 0 underruns
     0 output errors, 0 collisions, 0 interface resets
     0 babbles, 0 late collision, 0 deferred
     0 lost carrier, 0 no carrier, 0 PAUSE output
     0 output buffer failures, 0 output buffers swapped out
```

Իսկ հաշվիչները ռեսեթ անելու համար 


```
web#clear counters
Clear "show interface" counters on all interfaces [confirm]
```

----------

Varzor (28.06.2011), Ապե Ջան (25.03.2011)

----------


## Shah

CDP-ն դա Cisco ընկերության կողմից ստեղծված 2-րդ մակարդակի պրոտոկոլ ա, որը թույլ է տալիս ցանցային սարքավորումներին ցանց ուղարկել ինֆորմացիա իր և իր հնարավորությունների մասին, ինչպես նաև հավաքել այդ ինֆորմացիան հարևան սարքավորումներից:
# show cdp neighbors detail 

 CDP neighbors information

  Port : 1   
  Device ID : sw1                                                           
  Address Type : IP          
  Address      : 192.168.0.17                                              
  Platform     : Cisco IOS Software, C3550 Software (C3550-IPSERVICESK9-M...
  Capability   : Switch                                                     
  Device Port  : FastEthernet0/1
  Version      : Cisco IOS Software, C3550 Software (C3550-IPSERVICESK9-M...

----------

Varzor (28.06.2011), Ապե Ջան (25.03.2011)

----------


## Shah

Ուսումնասիրում ենք ռոութեր հետևաբար մեզ պետք ա կարողանալ կազմակերպել ռոութինգ.. այսինքն ինչ որ մի IPների ցանց ուղարկել ինչ որ մի ուղղությամբ, օրինակ *192.168.0.0/24 ցանցին գնացող պակետները պետք է գնան 10.10.10.2 IP-ով*, դրա համար մտնում ենք գլոբալ կոնֆիգուրացիոն մոդ`


```
Cisco#conf term
Cisco(config)#
```

ապա ավելացնում ենք 


```
Cisco(config)#ip route 192.168.0.0 255.255.255.0 10.10.10.2
```

հաշվի առնելով, որ 255.255.255.0=/24 => մենք գրեցինք վերը մգեցված արտահայտությունը:

----------

Varzor (28.06.2011), Ապե Ջան (25.03.2011)

----------


## Shah

Եթե անհրաժեշտ է 25 պորտը(smtp) փակել որոշ ինտերֆեյսի վրա դա կարելի ա հեշտությամբ կազմակերպել ինտերֆեյսի վրա դնելով որևէ access-group հետևյալ կերպ`
1. ստեղծում ենք access-list


```
Cisco#conf t
Enter configuration commands, one per line.  End with CNTL/Z.
Cisco(config)#ip access-list extended NOR_LIST
Cisco(config-ext-nacl)# permit tcp host XXX.XXX.XXX.XXX any eq smtp
Cisco(config-ext-nacl)# deny   tcp any any eq smtp
Cisco(config-ext-nacl)# permit ip any any
Cisco(config-ext-nacl)# ^Z
Cisco#
```

2. որից հետո կարելի ա access-list-ը կցել ինտեռֆեյսին: 


```
Cisco#conf t
Enter configuration commands, one per line.  End with CNTL/Z.
Cisco(config)#interface fastEthernet 1
Cisco(config-if)# ip access-group NOR_LIST out
Cisco(config-if)# ^Z
Cisco#
```

գեղեցկություն  :Smile:

----------

Varzor (28.06.2011), Ապե Ջան (25.03.2011)

----------


## Shah

կոնսոլի կաբելը համակարգչին միացնելուց հետո միացնում ենք ռաութերը և 30 վրկ-ի ընթացքում սեղմում ենք ctrl+break(տարբեր ՕՀ-ների մեջ տարբեր կոմբինացիա ա, նկարագրվածը win7-ի համար ա) որից հետո կբացվի`
rommon 1 > 
որտեղ պետք է մուտք անել հետևյալը`
rommon 1 > *confreg 0x2102*
դրանից հետո պետք ա նորից անջատել ու միացնել կամ գրել`
rommon 2 > *reset*
միանալու ընթացքում կհարցնի`
Would you like to enter the initial configuration dialog? [yes/no]:
տպում ենք *no* կամ սեղմում ենք *ctrl+c: * որից հետո կմիանա ռաութերը
Router>
մտնում ենք արտոնյալ ռեժիմ
Router>*enable*
որից հետո առանց գաղտնաբառ ուզելու կբերի
Router#
հին կարգավորումները պահելու համար տպում ենք 
Router#*configure memory* 
կամ
Router#*copy startup-config running-config*
-
կարգավորումները զրոյացնելու համար`
Router#*copy running-config startup-config*
կամ
Router#*write*
-
գաղտնաբառը փոխելու համար`
Router#*configure terminal*
Router (config)#*enable secret գաղտնաբառ*
կոնֆիգուրացիոն ռեգիստրը հետ ենք վերադարձնում
Router(config)#*config-register 0x2142*
դուրս ենք գալիս`
Router(config)#*exit*
հիշում ենք`
Router#*wri mem
*վուալա  :Smile:

----------

Varzor (28.06.2011), Ապե Ջան (25.03.2011)

----------


## Shah

և վերջապես BGP Dual-Stack (ipv4 համատեղ ipv6)
խնդիրը` peerեր ունենալ և IPv4-ով և IPv6-ով
քայլ առ քայլ.
նախ և առաջ, ինտերֆեյսի վրա ավելացնում ենք IPv6-ը
(ենթադրվում ա, որ v4 հասցեն արդեն կա)


```
  ipv6_test#conf t
  Enter configuration commands, one per line.  End with CNTL/Z.
  ipv6_test(config)#interface FastEthernet0
  ipv6_test(config-if)# ipv6 address 2001:AF1::2009/112
  ipv6_test(config-if)#
```

 հետո “միացնում” ենք IPv6-ը (ipv6 unicast-routing)


```
  ipv6_test#conf t
  Enter configuration commands, one per line.  End with CNTL/Z.
  ipv6_test(config)#ipv6 unicast-routing
  ipv6_test(config)#ipv6 cef
```

 անցնում ենք BGP-ի կոնֆին`


```
  ipv6_test#conf t
  Enter configuration commands, one per line.  End with CNTL/Z.
  ipv6_test(config)#router bgp 35
  ipv6_test(config-router)# no bgp default ipv4-unicast
  ipv6_test(config-router)# bgp log-neighbor-changes
  ipv6_test(config-router)# neighbor 2001:AF1::2008 remote-as 34
  ipv6_test(config-router)# neighbor 10.10.20.1 remote-as 29
```

 հիմա ունենք 2 peer
1.      2001:AF1::2008 IPv6-ով
2.      10.10.20.1 IPv4-ով
բայց պետք ա ըստ տարբերակի իրենց address-family-ի մեջ ներառել ու “ակտիվացնել”


```
  ipv6_test#conf t
  Enter configuration commands, one per line.  End with CNTL/Z.
  ipv6_test(config)#router bgp 35
  ipv6_test(config-router)# address-family ipv4
  ipv6_test(config-router-af)# neighbor 10.10.20.2 activate
  ipv6_test(config-router-af)#exit
  ipv6_test(config-router)# address-family ipv6
  ipv6_test(config-router-af)# neighbor 2001:AF1::2008 activate
  ipv6_test(config-router-af)#^Z
  ipv6_test#
  *Mar 25 13:20:21.918: %SYS-5-CONFIG_I: Configured from console by console
  ipv6_test#
```

 էս պահին ունենք 2 ակտիվ peer-եր, որոնց հետ կարելի established BGP connection ունենալ. մեկը 10.10.20.1 մյուսն էլ 2001:AF1::2008:

ընդանուր BGP-ի տեսքը`


```
router bgp 35
 no bgp default ipv4-unicast
 bgp log-neighbor-changes
 neighbor 10.10.20.1 remote-as 29
 neighbor 2001:AF1::2008 remote-as 34
 !
 address-family ipv4
 neighbor 10.10.20.1 activate
 no auto-summary
 no synchronization
 exit-address-family
 !
 address-family ipv6
 neighbor 2001:AF1::2008 activate
 exit-address-family
```

սա մինիմալ կարգավորումնա ա կապ հաստատելու համար:

----------

Varzor (28.06.2011), Աթեիստ (25.03.2011), Ապե Ջան (25.03.2011)

----------


## Shah

աշխատող կոնֆ


```
interface FastEthernet0
 ip address 44.44.44.2 255.255.255.0
 ip nat outside
 ip virtual-reassembly
 ip route-cache flow
 duplex auto
 speed auto
!
interface FastEthernet1
 no ip address
 duplex auto
 speed auto
!
interface FastEthernet1.2
 description lan
 encapsulation dot1Q 2
 ip address 10.0.1.1 255.255.255.0
 ip nat inside
 ip virtual-reassembly
!
interface FastEthernet2
 description trunk
 switchport mode trunk
!
interface FastEthernet3
 description lan
 switchport access vlan 2
```

FastEthernet0 - դուրս նայող ինտեռֆեյսն ա
FastEthernet1.2 - սաբինտեռֆեյս vlan 2-ի ինկապսուլյացիայի համար
FastEthernet3 - ինտեռֆեյս որին վերագրվել ա vlan 2-ը
---
list 1-ին թույլատրում ենք նաթի տակ աշխատի


```
ip nat inside source list 1 interface FastEthernet0 overload
```

և հենց ինքը՝  access-list 1-ը


```
access-list 1 permit 10.0.1.0 0.0.0.255
```

ստատիկ ռաութ դեպի 44.44.44.1


```
ip route 0.0.0.0 0.0.0.0 44.44.44.1
```

----------

Varzor (28.06.2011), Աթեիստ (01.06.2011), Ապե Ջան (04.06.2011)

----------


## Shah

Cisco 871 W 
wireless + 4 ethernet LAN interface + 1 ethernet WAN interface
ներկա պահին խնդրի պահանջը՝
1. ստանում ենք ինտերնետ WAN ինտերֆեյսով
2. ռաութերը DHCP-ով պիտի LAN-ին IP-ներ բաժանի 
3. SSID-ի, բանալիների  կարգավորում:

ռաութերը դեռ գտնվում ա գործարանային վիճակում, կպած եմ կոնսոլով: 



```
Username: cisco
Password:
yourname#
yourname#
yourname#
yourname#sho run
Building configuration...

Current configuration : 4049 bytes
!
version 12.4
no service pad
service timestamps debug datetime msec
service timestamps log datetime msec
no service password-encryption
!
hostname yourname
!
boot-start-marker
boot-end-marker
!
logging buffered 51200 warnings
!
no aaa new-model
!
resource policy
!
ip cef
!
!
no ip dhcp use vrf connected
ip dhcp excluded-address 10.10.10.1
!
ip dhcp pool sdm-pool
   import all
   network 10.10.10.0 255.255.255.248
   default-router 10.10.10.1
   lease 0 2
!
!
no ip domain lookup
ip domain name yourdomain.com
!
!
crypto pki trustpoint TP-self-signed-2531051979
 enrollment selfsigned
 subject-name cn=IOS-Self-Signed-Certificate-2531051979
 revocation-check none
 rsakeypair TP-self-signed-2531051979
!
!
crypto pki certificate chain TP-self-signed-2531051979
 certificate self-signed 01
  3082024F 308201B8 A0030201 02020101 300D0609 2A864886 F70D0101 04050030
  31312F30 2D060355 04031326 494F532D 53656C66 2D536967 6E65642D 43657274
  69666963 6174652D 32353331 30353139 3739301E 170D3032 30333031 30303039
  31305A17 0D323030 31303130 30303030 305A3031 312F302D 06035504 03132649
  4F532D53 656C662D 5369676E 65642D43 65727469 66696361 74652D32 35333130
  35313937 3930819F 300D0609 2A864886 F70D0101 01050003 818D0030 81890281
  8100BA8F 16461AE9 B49720F3 C3DFB4CF 0A3E1A0F FAB02DB3 8BCA7757 B0732004
  DF153902 28A63911 860282FE 1209AE01 CF67E406 5E690CC0 CA3804DC 7405342D
  BAB4485C 9EDE755E 66394A7E 5C9265C8 60786717 672D8519 FDE2F1F9 D6232FE5
  0849E3E8 BDE2A828 A3E4E602 0DFCA162 4AF0FD14 84AF62C4 C831CF64 AFFA21D6
  CC2F0203 010001A3 77307530 0F060355 1D130101 FF040530 030101FF 30220603
  551D1104 1B301982 17796F75 726E616D 652E796F 7572646F 6D61696E 2E636F6D
  301F0603 551D2304 18301680 14495AA4 FD585953 F3B82ABB 386B03FB 91DAC2DC
  58301D06 03551D0E 04160414 495AA4FD 585953F3 B82ABB38 6B03FB91 DAC2DC58
  300D0609 2A864886 F70D0101 04050003 8181008B D94D15B3 5B5BF153 0369E15E
  E8FC4A7E 4B51F8E7 11A1D4BB E8A9BF28 8AAA8E5C 5E44BA4E A497FB51 BA841FCB
  7DA7A0F0 34EE40D6 74699162 56FCD437 00F55661 CB432D3F 7BF9CF3D 5B08E947
  9D6A0371 4C92F43E 4C38D346 F1BC8254 95C80E2C 0796DB64 41F6CF43 2564A6E1
  9A35CFC3 FD8F62F1 95CC5977 D3DE72BB EBC3E6
  quit
username cisco privilege 15 secret 5 $1$lgcQ$/X1bX/Nrf70QiO7Z0Ipc/1
!
!
!
!
!
!
interface FastEthernet0
!
interface FastEthernet1
!
interface FastEthernet2
!
interface FastEthernet3
!
interface FastEthernet4
 no ip address
 shutdown
 duplex auto
 speed auto
!
interface Dot11Radio0
 no ip address
 shutdown
 speed basic-1.0 basic-2.0 basic-5.5 6.0 9.0 basic-11.0 12.0 18.0 24.0 36.0 48.0
 54.0
 station-role root
!
interface Vlan1
 description $ETH-SW-LAUNCH$$INTF-INFO-HWIC 4ESW$
 ip address 10.10.10.1 255.255.255.248
 ip tcp adjust-mss 1452
!
!
!
ip http server
ip http access-class 23
ip http authentication local
ip http secure-server
ip http timeout-policy idle 60 life 86400 requests 10000
!
access-list 23 permit 10.10.10.0 0.0.0.7
no cdp run
!
!
!
!
control-plane
!
banner login ^C
-----------------------------------------------------------------------
Cisco Router and Security Device Manager (SDM) is installed on this device.
This feature requires the one-time use of the username "cisco"
with the password "cisco". The default username and password have a privilege le
vel of 15.

Please change these publicly known initial credentials using SDM or the IOS CLI.

Here are the Cisco IOS commands.

username <myuser>  privilege 15 secret 0 <mypassword>
no username cisco

Replace <myuser> and <mypassword> with the username and password you want to use
.

For more information about SDM please follow the instructions in the QUICK START

GUIDE for your router or go to http://www.cisco.com/go/sdm
-----------------------------------------------------------------------
^C
!
line con 0
 login local
 no modem enable
line aux 0
line vty 0 4
 access-class 23 in
 privilege level 15
 login local
 transport input telnet ssh
!
scheduler max-task-time 5000
!
webvpn context Default_context
 ssl authenticate verify all
 !
 no inservice
!
end

yourname#
```

----------

Varzor (28.06.2011), Ապե Ջան (28.06.2011)

----------


## Varzor

*Shah* ջան, մի հատ սենց խնդիր
Ունենք Cisco Catalist 2960G և 3560G
Նույն ցանցում տեղադրված են D-Link-ի SWICH-եր, որոնք ունեն օղակաձև միացման և ստեկավորման հնարավորություն: Փաստացի դա կատարվում է STP-ի միջոցով:
D-Link-երի վրա կարգաբերումները կատարվում են "մարդավարի և հասկանալի" ինտերֆեյսի միջոցով  :Smile: 
Հարց.
1. Ինչպես միացնել Cisco-ների վրա STP-ն:
2. Որն է ավելի նպատակահարմարը` STP, RSTP, MSTP

----------

Shah (28.06.2011)

----------


## Shah

Varzor ջա, ճիշտն ասած քո ասած կատալիստները ձեռքիս տակ չկան/չեն եղել, հետևաբար սպեցիֆիկ բաները չգիտեմ (օր.՝ պրոտոկոլի որ վերսիան ա by default աշխատում), բայց MSTP-ն և RSTP-ն երկուսն էլ STP-ի մոդիֆիկացված տեսակն են, համեմատաբար նորը՝ Multiple Spanning Tree Protocol (MSTP)-ն ա: 

իմ կոնֆերի մեջ Spanning Tree-ն ակտիվ լինելու համար բավարար և անհրաժեշտ պայման ա եղել գլոբալ-կոնֆիգուրացիոն ռեժիմում նշել spanning-tree extend system-id


```
guard#conf t
Enter configuration commands, one per line.  End with CNTL/Z.
guard(config)#spanning-tree extend system-id
```

ավելի սպեցիֆիկ հրամանները անում են կոնկրետ ինտերֆեյսների վրա:

եթե համոզված չես թե քո մոտ Spanning Tree-ն աշխատում ա թե չէ, անում ես հետևյալ հրամանը՝ պետք ա նման բան բերի


```
guard#show spanning-tree

VLAN0001
  Spanning tree enabled protocol ieee
  Root ID    Priority    24577
             Address     000b.4650.1a00
             Cost        27
             Port        24 (FastEthernet0/24)
             Hello Time   2 sec  Max Age 20 sec  Forward Delay 15 sec

  Bridge ID  Priority    32769  (priority 32768 sys-id-ext 1)
             Address     xxxx.8a69.b840
             Hello Time   2 sec  Max Age 20 sec  Forward Delay 15 sec
             Aging Time 300

Interface        Port ID                     Designated                Port ID
Name             Prio.Nbr      Cost Sts      Cost Bridge ID            Prio.Nbr
---------------- -------- --------- --- --------- -------------------- --------
Fa0/24           128.24          19 FWD         8 32769 xxxx.fd7c.9b80 128.24
Gi0/1            128.25           4 FWD        27 32769 xxxx.8a69.b840 128.25
Gi0/2            128.26           4 FWD        27 32769 xxxx.8a69.b840 128.26
--More--
```

ու սենց մինչև վերջին vlan-ը

----------

Varzor (29.06.2011)

----------


## Shah

> Cisco 871 W 
> wireless + 4 ethernet LAN interface + 1 ethernet WAN interface
> ներկա պահին խնդրի պահանջը՝
> 1. ստանում ենք ինտերնետ WAN ինտերֆեյսով
> 2. ռաութերը DHCP-ով պիտի LAN-ին IP-ներ բաժանի 
> 3. SSID-ի, բանալիների  կարգավորում:
> 
> ռաութերը դեռ գտնվում ա գործարանային վիճակում, կպած եմ կոնսոլով: 
> 
> ...


+ 4. NAT
   5. ավելացնել firewall

ներկա պահին


```
hot_spot1#show running-config
Building configuration...

Current configuration : 4988 bytes
!
version 12.4
no service pad
service timestamps debug datetime msec
service timestamps log datetime msec
no service password-encryption
!
hostname hot_spot1
!
boot-start-marker
boot-end-marker
!
logging buffered 51200 warnings
!
no aaa new-model
!
resource policy
!
ip cef
!
!
no ip dhcp use vrf connected
ip dhcp excluded-address 10.10.10.1
!
ip dhcp pool sdm-pool
   import all
   network 10.10.10.0 255.255.255.240
   default-router 10.10.10.1
   dns-server 8.8.8.8
   lease 0 2
!
!
no ip domain lookup
ip domain name yourdomain.com
ip address-pool dhcp-pool
!
!
crypto pki trustpoint TP-self-signed-2531051979
 enrollment selfsigned
 subject-name cn=IOS-Self-Signed-Certificate-2531051979
 revocation-check none
 rsakeypair TP-self-signed-2531051979
!
!
crypto pki certificate chain TP-self-signed-2531051979
 certificate self-signed 01
  3082024F 308201B8 A0030201 02020101 300D0609 2A864886 F70D0101 04050030
  31312F30 2D060355 04031326 494F532D 53656C66 2D536967 6E65642D 43657274
  69666963 6174652D 32353331 30353139 3739301E 170D3032 30333031 30303039
  31305A17 0D323030 31303130 30303030 305A3031 312F302D 06035504 03132649
  4F532D53 656C662D 5369676E 65642D43 65727469 66696361 74652D32 35333130
  35313937 3930819F 300D0609 2A864886 F70D0101 01050003 818D0030 81890281
  8100BA8F 16461AE9 B49720F3 C3DFB4CF 0A3E1A0F FAB02DB3 8BCA7757 B0732004
  DF153902 28A63911 860282FE 1209AE01 CF67E406 5E690CC0 CA3804DC 7405342D
  BAB4485C 9EDE755E 66394A7E 5C9265C8 60786717 672D8519 FDE2F1F9 D6232FE5
  0849E3E8 BDE2A828 A3E4E602 0DFCA162 4AF0FD14 84AF62C4 C831CF64 AFFA21D6
  CC2F0203 010001A3 77307530 0F060355 1D130101 FF040530 030101FF 30220603
  551D1104 1B301982 17796F75 726E616D 652E796F 7572646F 6D61696E 2E636F6D
  301F0603 551D2304 18301680 14495AA4 FD585953 F3B82ABB 386B03FB 91DAC2DC
  58301D06 03551D0E 04160414 495AA4FD 585953F3 B82ABB38 6B03FB91 DAC2DC58
  300D0609 2A864886 F70D0101 04050003 8181008B D94D15B3 5B5BF153 0369E15E
  E8FC4A7E 4B51F8E7 11A1D4BB E8A9BF28 8AAA8E5C 5E44BA4E A497FB51 BA841FCB
  7DA7A0F0 34EE40D6 74699162 56FCD437 00F55661 CB432D3F 7BF9CF3D 5B08E947
  9D6A0371 4C92F43E 4C38D346 F1BC8254 95C80E2C 0796DB64 41F6CF43 2564A6E1
  9A35CFC3 FD8F62F1 95CC5977 D3DE72BB EBC3E6
  quit
username cisco privilege 15 secret 5 $1$lgcQ$/X1bX/Nrf70QiO7Z0Ipc/1
!
!
!
bridge irb
!
!
!
interface FastEthernet0
!
interface FastEthernet1
!
interface FastEthernet2
!
interface FastEthernet3
!
interface FastEthernet4
 ip address 4.4.4.2 255.255.255.0
 ip nat outside
 ip virtual-reassembly
 duplex auto
 speed auto
!
interface Dot11Radio0
 no ip address
 ip nat inside
 ip virtual-reassembly
 !
 broadcast-key vlan 1 change 45
 !
 !
 encryption vlan 1 mode ciphers tkip
 !
 ssid LAN
    vlan 1
    authentication open
    authentication key-management wpa
    guest-mode
    wpa-psk ascii 0 cisco123
 !
 speed basic-1.0 basic-2.0 basic-5.5 6.0 9.0 basic-11.0 12.0 18.0 24.0 36.0 48.0 54.0
 rts threshold 2312
 channel 2462
 station-role root
!
interface Dot11Radio0.1
 encapsulation dot1Q 1 native
 no snmp trap link-status
 no cdp enable
 bridge-group 1
 bridge-group 1 subscriber-loop-control
 bridge-group 1 spanning-disabled
 bridge-group 1 block-unknown-source
 no bridge-group 1 source-learning
 no bridge-group 1 unicast-flooding
!
interface Vlan1
 description $ETH-SW-LAUNCH$$INTF-INFO-HWIC 4ESW$
 no ip address
 ip tcp adjust-mss 1452
!
interface BVI1
 ip address 10.10.10.1 255.255.255.240
 ip nat inside
 ip virtual-reassembly
!
ip route 0.0.0.0 0.0.0.0 4.4.4.1
!
!
ip http server
ip http access-class 23
ip http authentication local
ip http secure-server
ip http timeout-policy idle 60 life 86400 requests 10000
ip nat inside source list 1 interface FastEthernet4 overload
!
access-list 1 permit 10.10.10.0 0.0.0.15
access-list 23 permit 10.10.10.0 0.0.0.7
no cdp run
!
!
!
!
control-plane
!
bridge 1 protocol ieee
bridge 1 route ip
banner login ^C
-----------------------------------------------------------------------
Cisco Router and Security Device Manager (SDM) is installed on this device.
This feature requires the one-time use of the username "cisco"
with the password "cisco". The default username and password have a privilege level of 15.

Please change these publicly known initial credentials using SDM or the IOS CLI.
Here are the Cisco IOS commands.

username <myuser>  privilege 15 secret 0 <mypassword>
no username cisco

Replace <myuser> and <mypassword> with the username and password you want to use.

For more information about SDM please follow the instructions in the QUICK START
GUIDE for your router or go to http://www.cisco.com/go/sdm
-----------------------------------------------------------------------
^C
!
line con 0
 login local
 no modem enable
line aux 0
line vty 0 4
 access-class 23 in
 privilege level 15
 login local
 transport input telnet ssh
!
scheduler max-task-time 5000
!
webvpn context Default_context
 ssl authenticate verify all
 !
 no inservice
!
end

hot_spot1#
```

 բայց ինչ որ տեղ սխալներ կան, քանի որ

----------

Varzor (29.06.2011)

----------


## Varzor

> Varzor ջա, ճիշտն ասած քո ասած կատալիստները ձեռքիս տակ չկան/չեն եղել, հետևաբար սպեցիֆիկ բաները չգիտեմ (օր.՝ պրոտոկոլի որ վերսիան ա by default աշխատում), բայց MSTP-ն և RSTP-ն երկուսն էլ STP-ի մոդիֆիկացված տեսակն են, համեմատաբար նորը՝ Multiple Spanning Tree Protocol (MSTP)-ն ա:


By Default ոչ մի բան էլ չի աշխատում, բացի DHCP-ից  :Smile: 
Գիտեմ, որ RSTP և MSTP-ն STP-ի մոդիֆիկացված տարբերակներն են, սակայն դրանց ընտրությունը կարծեմ ինչ-որ կերպ ազդում ա ամեն սվիչի վրա կառուցված VLAN-ների կառուցվածքի վրա:



> իմ կոնֆերի մեջ Spanning Tree-ն ակտիվ լինելու համար բավարար և անհրաժեշտ պայման ա եղել գլոբալ-կոնֆիգուրացիոն ռեժիմում նշել spanning-tree extend system-id


Եղբայր, ես Cisco-ներից ալերգիա ունեմ  :Smile:  Համ էլ բան չեմ հասկանում (չեմ էլ ջոկում որն ա որից գալիս  :LOL:  )
Շատ շնորհակալ եմ քեզանից, որ ասեցիր էդ անտերի իացնելու ձևը:
Մնացածը կբզբզեմ  :Smile:

----------


## Shah

> By Default ոչ մի բան էլ չի աշխատում, բացի DHCP-ից 
> Գիտեմ, որ RSTP և MSTP-ն STP-ի մոդիֆիկացված տարբերակներն են, սակայն դրանց ընտրությունը կարծեմ ինչ-որ կերպ ազդում ա ամեն սվիչի վրա կառուցված VLAN-ների կառուցվածքի վրա:


շատ հնարավոր ա, որ տարբեր STP վերսիաներ ըլեն դրա համար չաշխատի:
մինչ կփորձես աշխատացնես spanning tree-ն մի հատ սենց հրաման արա՝ 
sho spann
ու տես ինչ ցույց կտա, եթե կարաս ստեղ տեղադրի:
խնդրեմ:

----------


## Varzor

> շատ հնարավոր ա, որ տարբեր STP վերսիաներ ըլեն դրա համար չաշխատի:
> մինչ կփորձես աշխատացնես spanning tree-ն մի հատ սենց հրաման արա՝ 
> sho spann
> ու տես ինչ ցույց կտա, եթե կարաս ստեղ տեղադրի:
> խնդրեմ:


Շնորհակալ եմ  :Smile: 
Հլա դեռ մի հատ միացնեմ STP-ն ու կարեմ D-Link-ին,Ադմինները VLAN-ները կսարքեն, հետո կստուգեմ :Smile:

----------


## Albert1987

Բարև  ձեզ, ինձ կոգնեք գտնել asa802-k8.initrd.gz և asa802-k8.kernel ֆայլերը GNS3 համար

----------


## VisTolog

> Բարև  ձեզ, ինձ կոգնեք գտնել asa802-k8.initrd.gz և asa802-k8.kernel ֆայլերը GNS3 համար


find asa802-k8.initrd.gz
asa802-k8.kernel

----------


## Albert1987

Բարև ձեզ, ոնց  կարգավորեմ  ASA GNS3 -ում ինձ մոտ windows 7ա: Մի քանի տեղ կառդացի, հետեվեցի քայլերին, բաըց ինձ մոտ չի ստացվում:

----------


## Shah

օգնություն CCNA-ի քննության պատրաստվողներին։ հարցերը՝ 640-507

Բեռնել՝ http://www.mediafire.com/?tuve8jamkc0c630

----------

Varzor (22.06.2012)

----------


## arm796

Բարև ձեզ, ես ունեմ cisco 1242AG wi fi modem, բայց չեմ կարողանում մտնեմ մեջը, որ IP դնեմ, կամ կպցնեմ ստանցիային։ Կօգնե՞ք։

----------


## Sputnik-Arm

> Բարև ձեզ, ես ունեմ cisco 1242AG wi fi modem, բայց չեմ կարողանում մտնեմ մեջը, որ IP դնեմ, կամ կպցնեմ ստանցիային։ Կօգնե՞ք։



Բարև,նախ քո  ներկաիս դլինկի մեջ պետքա IP Address-ն դնես 192.168.0.1 Enable DHCP Server ել 192.168.0.2,որ սա 1242AG կարողանա կպնի:

----------


## arm796

> Բարև,նախ քո  ներկաիս դլինկի մեջ պետքա IP Address-ն դնես 192.168.0.1 Enable DHCP Server ել 192.168.0.2,որ սա 1242AG կարողանա կպնի:


Բայց ես իմ ստանցիան  չունի DHCP Server ուղակի ունեմ real IP որը ուրիշ մոդեմներով նոռմալ կպնումա: Խնդիրն ենա որ ես չեմ կարողանում իմ IP-ները գրեմ Cisco-ի մեչ ու միացնեմ ստանցիային:

----------


## Sputnik-Arm

> Բայց ես իմ ստանցիան  չունի DHCP Server ուղակի ունեմ real IP որը ուրիշ մոդեմներով նոռմալ կպնումա: Խնդիրն ենա որ ես չեմ կարողանում իմ IP-ները գրեմ Cisco-ի մեչ ու միացնեմ ստանցիային:


հիմա խնդիրն ինչում է,չեք կարողանում մտնել 1242AG-ի մեջ թե՞ չեք կարողանում միացնել ցանցին ? ինչ օպերատորի կապ եք օգտագործում?կամ ավելի ճիշտ, ինչ սարգավորումովա միացված ձեր կապն?

----------


## Shah

> Բայց ես իմ ստանցիան  չունի DHCP Server ուղակի ունեմ real IP որը ուրիշ մոդեմներով նոռմալ կպնումա: Խնդիրն ենա որ ես չեմ կարողանում իմ IP-ները գրեմ Cisco-ի մեչ ու միացնեմ ստանցիային:


Կոնսոլով կպնում ես, ու անցնելով արտոնյալ (privileged) ռեժիմ գրում ես հետևյալ հրամանը


```
router#conf t
Enter configuration commands, one per line.  End with CNTL/Z.
router(config)#interface FastEthernet0
router(config-if)#ip address 192.168.1.1 255.255.255.0
```

որտեղ կարող են տարբեր լինել FastEthernet0-ն մեկել քո IP
հ.գ. նոր cisco router-ին կպնելուց pass-ը ու username-ն cisco/cisco ա, որից հետո կարող ես փոխել.. 
գրի ինչ եղավ..

----------


## arm796

Ես հայաստան մտնող ինտերնետի օպտիկայի վրա WI-FI  ստանցիա ունեմ հավաքաց ու իմ real IP- ներով ինտերնետը կարողանում եմ ցրել, Բայց  TL-WA5210G մոդեմներով եմ միացրել: հիմա պատվիրել էի CISCO 1242AG Բայց չեմ կորողանում միացնել իմ ցանցին:

----------


## arm796

Որ խնդրեմ միքիչ կմանրամասնեք թե ունց պետքա ետ կոնսուլով կպցնեմ ու որտեղ գրեմ ես
 router#conf t
Enter configuration commands, one per line.  End with CNTL/Z.
router(config)#interface FastEthernet0
router(config-if)#ip address 192.168.1.1 255.255.255.0

----------


## Shah

> Որ խնդրեմ միքիչ կմանրամասնեք թե ունց պետքա ետ կոնսուլով կպցնեմ ու որտեղ գրեմ ես
>  router#conf t
> Enter configuration commands, one per line.  End with CNTL/Z.
> router(config)#interface FastEthernet0
> router(config-if)#ip address 192.168.1.1 255.255.255.0


ռութերի հետ լինում ա, բայց եթե չկա կարաս հարցնես խանութներում... նկարի մեջի կաբելից ա

 ••  *Սեղմել՝ ցույց տալու համար*
console+cable.jpg

բայց եթե լափթոփիդ վրա COM պորտ չկա խորհուրդ եմ տալիս նաև առնես com->USB կաբել / adapter

 ••  *Սեղմել՝ ցույց տալու համար*
$(KGrHqZ,!lIE4psqk78YBOOPTy7ZqQ~~0_35.JPG

էդ ամեն ինչը իրար գլուխ բերելուց հետո (կոնսոլի կաբելը իրա պերեխադնիկներով միացնելուց հետո) USB-ն մտցնում ես կոմպիդ ու ուշադիր ես լինում որ տեսնես որ COM պորտն ա ավտոմատ install լինում, որից հետո putty-ով կամ hyperterminal-ով կպնում ես COM պորտին, որը որ ցույց տվեց install-ի ժամանակ, հետևյալ կարգավորումներով

 ••  *Սեղմել՝ ցույց տալու համար*
hyperterminal_3.JPG
գրում ես 


```
User Access Verification
Username: cisco
Password:
router>enable
Password:
router#
```

եթե real IP-ների ցանցը մեծ ա (ասենք /24) խորհուրդ կտամ աշխատացնես ինչ որ routing protocol, ասենք eigrp, թե չէ էդքանը ձեռքով route անելը մի քիչ հին ու դժվար ա ))

----------

keyboard (23.01.2013)

----------


## arm796

Բայց Cisco-ից ասեցին, որ անպայման DHCP server-ա պետք։

----------


## Shah

> Բայց Cisco-ից ասեցին, որ անպայման DHCP server-ա պետք։


ինչի համար ա DHCP պետք եթե դու ստատիկ IP-ներ ունես, միգուցե DHCP քեզ ա պետք որ NAT-ով ինետ բաժանես

----------

keyboard (23.01.2013)

----------


## arm796

Չէ ինձ ասեցին որ առանց DHCP-ի չես կարա մտնես մոդեմի մեչ?

----------


## Shah

> Չէ ինձ ասեցին որ առանց DHCP-ի չես կարա մտնես մոդեմի մեչ?


ճիշտ ասած չեմ հասկանում ինչի համար կարող ա պետք գա DHCP տվյալ դեպքում, առաջինը ինչ միտքս ա գալիս դա՝
1. DHCP-ով IP ա ստանում 1242-ը
2. դու էլ նույն ցանցի մեջ գտնվելով սքան ես անում գտնում ես IP-ն
3. առանց կոնսոլի, ուղղակի telnet կամ ssh ես անում էդ IP-ի վրա ու մտնում ես cisco / cisco յուզեռով ու պառոլով.. 
զառանցանքի նման ա հնչում, բայց դե ռաս ուժ կոնսոլի կաբել-ի պատմությունը դուրդ չի գալիս ուրիշ տարբերակ չունեմ..

----------

keyboard (23.01.2013)

----------


## arm796

Չե ես հեսա միատ console cable կգնեմ ու կպորցեմ: 
ՄԻ բան էլ էլի 1242 AG հնարավորություն ունի մի կողմից ստանա մի կողմիցել ցրի? Եթե  հնարավորա ինչ մոդեմ խորհուրդ կտաք որպեսզի մի 50մ հեռավորությունից կպնեմ 1242-ին:

----------


## Shah

> Չե ես հեսա միատ console cable կգնեմ ու կպորցեմ: 
> ՄԻ բան էլ էլի 1242 AG հնարավորություն ունի մի կողմից ստանա մի կողմիցել ցրի? Եթե  հնարավորա ինչ մոդեմ խորհուրդ կտաք որպեսզի մի 50մ հեռավորությունից կպնեմ 1242-ին:


բնականաբար հնարավոր ա մի կողմից ստանա ethernet-ով, մյուս կողմից ցրի wireless-ով, հնարավոր ա նաև bridging mode-ով աշխատի, բայց կարգավորումները չեմ կարա ասեմ... փորձ չեմ ունեցել։ 50մ բաց տարածությունից առանց խնդիր կբռնի ցանկացած էժան ռութեր, չ_բաց տարածությունից չեմ կարա ասեմ... բայց դա արդեն 1242-ի խնդիրն ա հիմնականում։ 
հ.գ. ես ինչ որ բան սխալ ե՞մ հասկանում, թե դու մոդեմի փոխարեն պտի ռութեր, գրեիր։

----------


## Finn

http://itportal.am/
Ciscon ցանցային սարքավորումների վերաբերյան տեսադասընթացներա

----------


## arm796

Բայց ես wi-fի-ով կարամ մի կողմից ստանամ մի կողմից ցրեմ? մի բան էլ էլի են կաբելից որտեղից կարամ գնեմ?

----------


## Shah

> Բայց ես wi-fի-ով կարամ մի կողմից ստանամ մի կողմից ցրեմ? մի բան էլ էլի են կաբելից որտեղից կարամ գնեմ?


հա, կարաս բրիջինգ անես, բայց ռեդիստրիբյուտ՝ չէ։ էդ կաբելից keyboard-ը կունենա։

----------

keyboard (27.01.2013)

----------


## arm796

Ես սարքելեմ ետ կաբելից բայց հիմաել ձեր ասած կոմ պերտը install չի ուզում ինչ անեմ?

----------


## armen9494

Cisco-ի վրա ունեմ նման խնդիր.
Cisco-ն ունի երկու ինտերֆեյս՝ fastethernet 0/0 և serial 0/0
Պետքա, որ ինքը fastethernet 0/0-ով պինգ անի 192.168.1.1 ip-ին ու պինգերը կորելու դեպքում serial 0/0 ինտերֆեյսը shutdown անի:
Ու շարունակի տենց ստուգելը, հենց պինգերը գան, serial 0/0 ինտերֆեյսը no shutdown անի:

----------


## Աթեիստ

> Cisco-ի վրա ունեմ նման խնդիր.
> Cisco-ն ունի երկու ինտերֆեյս՝ fastethernet 0/0 և serial 0/0
> Պետքա, որ ինքը fastethernet 0/0-ով պինգ անի 192.168.1.1 ip-ին ու պինգերը կորելու դեպքում serial 0/0 ինտերֆեյսը shutdown անի:
> Ու շարունակի տենց ստուգելը, հենց պինգերը գան, serial 0/0 ինտերֆեյսը no shutdown անի:


Cisco_ին ծանոթ չեմ, բայց Mikrotik-ում դա արվում ա Netwatch-ով, ենթադրում եմ, որ դա վերցրել են հենց Cisco-ից։

----------


## armen9494

> Cisco_ին ծանոթ չեմ, բայց Mikrotik-ում դա արվում ա Netwatch-ով, ենթադրում եմ, որ դա վերցրել են հենց Cisco-ից։


Չէ, cisco-ում netwatch-ի չեմ հանդիպել, ոնց հասկանում եմ պիտի արվի IP SLA-ի միջոցով, բայց մի քիչ բարդա: Ավելի շուտ դրան ընդհանրապես ծանոթ չեմ, հլը որ բարդ ա թվում:

----------


## Վահե-91

> Cisco-ի վրա ունեմ նման խնդիր.
> Cisco-ն ունի երկու ինտերֆեյս՝ fastethernet 0/0 և serial 0/0
> Պետքա, որ ինքը fastethernet 0/0-ով պինգ անի 192.168.1.1 ip-ին ու պինգերը կորելու դեպքում serial 0/0 ինտերֆեյսը shutdown անի:
> Ու շարունակի տենց ստուգելը, հենց պինգերը գան, serial 0/0 ինտերֆեյսը no shutdown անի:


Զուտ սովորելու համար ա նման բան պետք անել, թե ՞ ռեալ իրավիճակ կա, որի լուծումը տենց ես ուզում անես

----------


## armen9494

> Զուտ սովորելու համար ա նման բան պետք անել, թե ՞ ռեալ իրավիճակ կա, որի լուծումը տենց ես ուզում անես


Ռեալ իրավիճակ ա, cisco 1760 ռութեռ ա: Եթե ուզում ես, ամբողջական իրավիճակը նկարագրեմ:

----------


## Վահե-91

> Ռեալ իրավիճակ ա, cisco 1760 ռութեռ ա: Եթե ուզում ես, ամբողջական իրավիճակը նկարագրեմ:


հա  :Smile:

----------


## armen9494

Էս սխեմաս ա



Խնդիրս հետևյալն ա. կապել երկու АТС-ներ (PBX) ethernet կանալով: Բայց PBX-ը միայն E1 կանալի հնարավորություն ունի:
Դրա համար օգտագործել եմ երկու cisco 1760 ռոութեռներ: Հիմա ամեն ինչ շատ լավ աշխատում ա, բացի մի բանից: Երբ cisco-ների արանքի կապը կտրվում ա, PBX-ը չի հասկանում ու շարունակում ա զանգերը ուղարկել դեպի cisco, որը ինձ պետք չի:
Ինձ պետք ա, որ cisco-ների արանքի կապը կորելուց cisco-ն անջատի s0/0/0 ինտերֆեյսը, իսկ կապը հետ գալուց միացնի:

----------

